# Early Childhood dilema - please help



## damienf (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi a good friend is trying to get a kindy Job here in NZ and applied via NZQA to get her qualifications examined, she got them back and while the degree was up to scratch and met NZ standards (level 7) she missed out due to practicum not being enough to meet NZ standards. 

Is her only option to do a graduate diploma for a year here, paying international fee's? As she is on a guardian visa she has been adviced to go to nztertiarycollege nztertiarycollege.ac.nz which is 23K for a ece graduate diploma distance learning... wow that is expencive for a ebook and free labour :thumbdown:

Can this practicum be made up without having to go to collage for a year?

Any advice and help would be much appricated


----------



## giwee (Mar 16, 2013)

she would need to do her prac again but it depends if she was 3 yr trained it may suffice


----------

